# P.A.T Question



## SouthSideCobras (Mar 11, 2006)

Quick question for a friend taking the new Massachusetts P.A.T:

Does anyone know if you use a wrist stop-watch to time yourself at the PAT? Or is it out-lawed??? I know they do not even allow you to bring in "outside water"


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Just took it in Hudson a week ago. As for outside water, they had a spring water fountian, so why bring your own. Nobody said anything about watches, I know that the PAT lead person told gave us an approximate time we were supposed to be at each obstical. Main problem at hudson was that the floor was so damn slippery. It was like it hadn't been cleaned, waxed in years. You have to go slower on the corners just so you dont fall.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

They will not let you bring in any drinks...water, gatorade, etc. I wore my watch when I went through it, but you really don't need it to pace yourself. It is not that difficult.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i went through it in august and they said no wrist watches were allowed... i don't know about it being changed with the new standards.


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

here is some good advice... those floors are very slippery so before you start the obstacle course go to that water cooler and put some water on the soles of your shoes - works like a charm Also - be sure to take your time and FOLLOW DIRECTIONS.... doesn't matter how fast you go if you don't touch every step on the staircase and you have to do it again. Verrrrry easy - just don't overthink it and pay attention.


----------



## SouthSideCobras (Mar 11, 2006)

When you are doing the obstacle course on the actual test day, do they give you updated times as you are going, or do they really not tell you anything?


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

They "are not supposed to", but they might if you are nice to them...<hint hint>


----------



## SJPDM92 (Aug 6, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about your time, just concentrate on completing each obstacle the way they instruct you. More people fail because they do not perform the tasks correctly than they do because they ran out of time. Good luck!


----------



## SUOKKO (Nov 30, 2006)

When I took it I noticed the two obstacles that people were having the most trouble with were the Wall (obviously) and the bag pull down station. Make sure the bag touches the floor outside the box or you will be wasting valuble time. As far as I know you can wear a watch but there really is no need to. There is a video of the course you can watch online on the ma.gov website if you want extra prep.


----------

